# Plattfisch vor Großenbrode



## AlexHH (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich bin morgen mit 2 Kumpels, mit Kleinboot von Großenbrode los. Ich bin begeisterter Angler (Süßwasser Zander und Forelle, Meer Dorsch in Ostsee, Norwegen und Island). Meine beiden Freunde möchten mit Urlaubsfischerei das Angeln jetzt mit mir ausprobieren. In der Hoffnung zwei Kumpels für unseren tollen Sport zu begeistern, wollen wir morgen und übermorgen von Großenbrode auf Plattfisch vom Kleinboot gehen.
Leider kenne ich das Revier nicht und habe in der Suche nur wenig gefunden. Hat einer von Euch einen Tipp, wo ihr mit Neulingen von Großenbrode auf Plattfisch gehen würdet? Bin über alle Tipps dankbar (gerne auch per pn) und revanchier mich gerne mit Tipps für Zander an der Elbe um HH. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, 
Alex aus HH


----------



## Christian2512 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Moin Alex,

ich war letztes Jahr Anfang Oktober in Großenbrode. Da war das angeln dann auch wieder von der Seebrücke erlaubt und ich habe dort ein paar Fische gefangen.

Ich konnte aber beobachten, dass einige Boote ca. 500m vor der Seebrücke geankert haben und dort auch viele Plattfische gefangen haben. Plattfische beißen übrigens, nach meiner Erfahrung, am besten wenn es bewölkt ist. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein hatte ich nicht einen Biss.

Dann wünsche ich euch noch Petri Heil

Gruß

Christian


----------



## javi (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Moin Alex,

mit dem Boot würde ich driften. Ungefähr in Höhe der Seebrücke bei 30 ft. beginnen und dann je nach Ströhmungsrichtung (angenommen es drifte von West nach Ost) nach Osten  treiben lassen bis über die 40 ft. Linie. Dann wieder ins Flachere versetzten und von vorn beginnen. Falls die Drift von Ost nach West läuft dann natürlich umgekehrt. Sollte die Drift von Nord nach Süd (oder umgekehrt) laufen, dann auf verschiedenen Tiefen versuchen. Wichtig ist, dass du über Sandgrund fischt, im Kraut bekommst du keine Platten.

VG Martin


----------



## AlexHH (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Hallo Martin, hallo Christian,

klasse - vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann also Höhe Seebrücke von Großenbrode. Ich werde berichten, wie es war.

Viele Grüße, 

Alex


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Da kann ich meinen Senf auch noch beigeben.

Wir haben (jedoch im Herbst) auch auf der Höhe der Seebrücke gefangen. Manchmal muss man halt suchen. Aber Platte waren reichlich da.

Was ich Dir aber empfehlen kann, ist das fischen mit Buttlöffel bzw. kleinen Pilkern vor der Mundschnur. So habe ich meine zwei Kumpels angefixt. Die hatten damit 1000 mal mehr Spaß als mit den normalen Buttvorfächern und Endblei.

Und als ich denen noch Kreishaken angebunden hatte und die Platten ganz leicht und ohne OP vom Haken bekamen, haben sie sich gar nicht mehr einbekommen.

Erst war ich skeptisch, ob die das hinbekommen, aber es hat klasse funktioniert.

Viel Erfolg wünscht
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## AlexHH (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Hallo Steinbuttschreck, guter Tipp 
Werd ich probieren. Material ist genug da. 

BG, Alex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Moin, na da bin ich auch mal gespannt....War letzte Woche mit dem Kayak auf Platte vor Dahme, hatte 2 Klieschen und 2 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, aber unzählig viele kleine Dorsche.Teilweise kam der Wattwurm am Löffel mal grad nur zum Grund und schon ging das gezuppel los, war schon bischen störend.Habe aber auch nur im tieferen gefangen, bin mal auf den Bericht gespannt.|wavey:


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Hallo,
wir waren letzten Sommer dort mit dem Boot raus und hatten wahre Sternstunden.
Wir mussten zwar länger suchen, aber wenn man mal sandigen Grund gefunden hatte ging es wie das Brezelbacken.
So war die Kühlbox schnell voll und wir haben abgebrochen.

Geangelt hatten wir mit Buttlöffel, Wattwurm über Grund zupfend.
Grob richtung Fahrrinne bei ca. 7 - 12 m.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AlexHH (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank noch mal an alle! Wir hatten ein super Wochenende. Auf 12-13 m Tiefe direkt auf Höhe Seebrücke gedriftet, bis Bisse kamen. Dann dort geankert und eine nach der anderen gefangen . Nach jeweils 2-3 Stunden abgebrochen, weil wir nicht mehr hätten verwerten können. In Summe ca 50 Stück in sehr guten Größen. Danach auf Dorsch noch ein bisschen weiter geangelt - immerhin noch 2 maßige...

Auf Platte ist Großenbrode wirklich  super. 

Viele Grüße, 

Alex


----------



## offense80 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Ja da sag ich doch mal Petri zu den Platten und den Dorschen...dann hat sich das ja alles gelohnt #6


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Auch von mir Petri zu den Platten,Dorsch #6


----------



## AnglerMM (20. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden Ende September ebenfalls mit Kleinboot einige Tage in Großenbrode verbringen. Wenn ihr von Plattfisch Höhe Seebrücke redet meint ihr dann in dem Gebiet das ich in dem Bild rot markiert habe? Oder redet ihr von der Seebrücke die von Heiligenhafen nach Fehmarn geht?

Viele Grüße,

MM


----------



## bombe220488 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

beides nicht, um gottes willen |bigeyes


Die Seebrücke an der Promenade in Großenbrode 


https://goo.gl/maps/sXHFQV3fQgz


unter die Fehmarnsundbrücke würde sonst aber auch gehen 

https://goo.gl/maps/vzmkNwqtsYT2


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Hallo wie läuft das inmoment so auf der Sagasbank auf Platte ? Einer mal losgewesen ? lg:q


----------



## freeski (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Großenbrode*

Moin,

ist jemand in letzter Zeit rund um Großenbrode unterwegs gewesen? |wavey:

Beste Grüße
Lars


----------

